
Elon Musk: Tesla Goes Bankrupt (April 1) - alva
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/980566101124722688
======
gamblor956
This tweet violates so many securities laws in the US and Europe...

I get that it's a joke but not everyone understands the concept of April
Fool's Day, and in the case of these tweets, there is no indication that the
tweets, by a CEO of a publicly traded company with known financial issues, is
not a factual statement. The Easter Egg sale would match actual past
activities (like the "flamethrower" sale a few months ago) and the last,
Trumpian statement would likely only be understood by those familiar with
Trumpisms. The fact that he says _several tweets later_ that they are not
forward looking statements does not change the contents of this tweet.

Maybe instead of tweeting stupid jokes he should spend more time not running
Tesla into the ground? Because on Tesla's current track, this joke's going to
be a reality by the end of the year.

~~~
horsecaptin
Got it. CEOs are not allowed to make jokes or have fun in public because my
God what will the investors think?!

~~~
alva
It is an interesting question. If the CEO of JPMorgan said publicly "We are
bankrupt" as a joke, the impact on the entire economy would (temporarily) be
ginormous. I presume it is illegal for a CEO of a public company to make such
statements, but I am not sure. Anyone know?

~~~
horsecaptin
Context matters though, doesn't it? \- Is the CEO known to make jokes / have
fun? \- Is it April 1st? \- Is it an official company statement? \- Is it
April 1st?

~~~
gamblor956
No, context doesn't matter. The CEO of a publicly traded company is treated by
law as knowing that putatively material statements they make about their
company in a public forum will be taken at face value. If they want to make a
joke, they can make it in private, or they can make it about something non-
material, or they can make it in a large press release which also includes a
disclaimer that the whole thing is a joke.

~~~
mkempe
Ok. Maybe then we should abolish such asinine laws. If there is one thing the
Romans got right it was _caveat emptor._

------
alva
Would be interested to know if this is illegal for a CEO to state even as a
joke on April Fools. Would have been funny during market open, I bet some
algos would have picked up on this.

------
urmish
This is unprofessional and inappropriate on so many levels. The only reason I
would expect someone to behave like this is if they have a trump card or they
have made some observation in their favor that they aren't revealing.

------
dekhn
That's not even remotely funny. If I worked for Tesla I'd hate him. Well, I'd
already hate him, but I'd hate him more.

------
throwbacktictac
This is quite dumb of Elon. First, it's not that funny. Most off all it can be
used against him and Tesla.

~~~
dwaltrip
I smiled.

------
bassman9000
I wonder how many trading bots scanning twitter missed the joke

------
bilal4hmed
be careful what you wish for, you might just get it and the rate they are
going rather soonish

------
kermittd
The obvious question given it's Elon Musk...is this for real?

~~~
rdruxn
No

